# My adorable colt :)



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Ahh! So cute! Makes my day to see adorable foals


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Awwww! He is super cute!! We might even need more pictures!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He is just stunning! I love how he makes such a big jump over that log :lol:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

nawww, so cute!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow I really like him and love his name. He's really a nice colt. Love the shot of his lips lol. Your mare made a nice baby. Have a good time with him


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! Feel free to send him up this way!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

So... darn cute! Look at those legs he is going to be built leg wise like his mamma. Which is a good thing Calista is gorgeous.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you should enter him in the contest

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/have-you-got-cutest-foal-art-78188/


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would just sit and watch him all day. Precious!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

OOOOMMMMMGGGGGG!!! cutie patootie!!! lucky duck!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aawww. He is adorable. Calista threw a very beautiful baby. I think my favorite picture of all is his little wrinkled lip face. He is going to have a huge personality LOL.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

awwwwwwwww i feel like i could drive to your place, put him in the back of my car and take him home!!!!!!! sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the picture where he is sniffing his foot. It looks like he is seeing it for the first time. "ZOMG, what is that?!" *sniff sniff sniff* "Ahh, fooooot." =P

So precious. =]


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Aww, thanks everyone!  He sure is making it hard to have him for sale... might just end up staying here lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahahah I don't blame ya for wanting to keep him!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

awww hes so cuteee :3
lol in the 12th picture he looks a little like a llama xD
13th picture it looks like hes sniffing his foot..like "someones feet smell & its not mine" lol


----------



## Kathlene (Feb 12, 2011)

I LOVE babies! Thank you for sharing yours! Beautiful!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Aww too cute! and look at those legs!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

OMG I LOVE THIS PIC!! Sooooooooo stinkin cute!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

HOW SWEET!!! I need to see more photos


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

If he goes missing, he's not at my place...:twisted: he is so adorable. I suck at the selling of horses, I get so attached to them. Please keep posting more pictures. We love baby pics.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm sure I'll have plenty to post  Hubby got some cute oness the other day, but I'm on my phone so can't post them right now.


----------

